# Knightfall's Characters of Kulan Poll



## Knightfall (Aug 25, 2002)

Ok, I just found out that I can't create a poll in my ongoing World of Kulan Story Hour thread so I decided to create a secondary thread.

Basically, I want to find out which characters (PC or NPC) intrigue you the most.  Which characters do you love, hate or love to hate?  Or do you even know any of them yet?

I'm leaving my pride at home... hope this doesn't bite me in the butt.   

Ah well, ya only live once.


----------



## Taboo (Aug 26, 2002)

Tough choice, I voted for Thessa, but I like Dvalin and Bactra alot too.

Of course, I pretty much like them all!  Good story, I just got caught up on it!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2002)

Taboo said:
			
		

> *Tough choice, I voted for Thessa, but I like Dvalin and Bactra alot too.
> 
> Of course, I pretty much like them all!  Good story, I just got caught up on it! *




Thanks a lot Taboo.  I haven't checked your thread in a while... any update on the horizon?


----------



## Taboo (Aug 26, 2002)

Gotta bug my DM he's got my next 2 updates in his e-mail and one of them is a big one. I'm waiting for him to double check them before I post them. I HOPE they'll be worth the wait.  

I'll get a teaser in there if he can't get them to me pretty quickly.    The rest of the group I game with is waiting too!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2002)

Only 3 votes, how disheartening.  Oh wait a minute, did I just bump my own thread?  Hmm...


----------



## Taboo (Sep 1, 2002)

Ummmm, I just read your last posting.... can I change my vote? 

I think I just fell for Jeddar.....

Nice job!


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 1, 2002)

Taboo said:
			
		

> *Ummmm, I just read your last posting.... can I change my vote?
> 
> I think I just fell for Jeddar.....
> 
> Nice job! *




Heh.  Heh.  At least I know I got the desired result.  Jeddar is the character that was almost completely my creation of the three main PCs.

But just wait.  Thessa's coming up next.


----------

